# Soil Test Results are odd?



## rmtn2048 (Oct 12, 2021)

I threw down starter fert this season and 1 app of magical plus. Not sure what else to do with this soil because I'm so new. I read that you can't really lower ph? Could I get a few pointers on how to improve my soil quality?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here are general soil remediation guidelines:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165
There are also other threads with info in the "Popular Soil Fertility and Testing Threads" at the top of the soil forum.

Next time you get a soil test, you should use a university soil lab or other reliable lab. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16135
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=26242


----------

